
From Russia, With Stupidity: Band Must Pay Fines To Itself - aj
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090710/0340345512.shtml
======
inerte
Probably not a problem with record associations or copyright laws, but just a
bureacratic misstep.

 _Of course_ the Deep Purple has a right to play Deep Purple's song, but did
you reminded to fill form H14 from secratariate Office of Culture five days
prior the concert?

